# The difference between Infj and Infp?



## musun69 (Mar 14, 2010)

What do you guys think?
Oh, and I'm talking about in-depth type of stuff. 
Things that aren't on descriptive websites.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Well, the descriptions are the most obvious thing to turn to. If you're looking for more 'in depth' differences, however, I suggest you look into functions. Due to the J and P divide, INFPs and INFJs are incredibly different in their function order. INFJs, with the typical four-function model, go as such: Ni (Introverted Intuition) - Fe (Extroverted Feeling) - Ti (Introverted Thinking) - Se (Extroverted Sensing). INFPs go Fi (Introverted Feeling) - Ne (Extroverted Intuition) - Si (Introverted Sensing) - Te (Extroverted Thinking). The most obvious difference in this functional approach you will find is the difference between an INFP's Fi and an INFJ's Fe, as well as an INFP's inferior Te versus an INFJ's inferior Se.


----------



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

INFJ - more "straight line" ideas/thinking
INFP - creates various possibilities with ideas

INFJ- more structured
INFP - more free

INFJ - wants to please society
INFP - wants to follow their personal values

INFJ - looks ahead to the future outcome that they want and then look at what they need to do in the present to get there. They hardly ever live in the present moment.
INFP - looks at the present variables to develop several possibilities for the future.

INFJ - can appear colder on the outside and can be stubborn/bullheaded
INFP - appears soft on the outside and can seem naive


----------



## musun69 (Mar 14, 2010)

The last two statements helped abunch....thanks.


----------

